# Tax Stragegy Papers Budget 2012



## Brendan Burgess (26 Sep 2012)

Interesting documents released by the Tax Policy Unit of the Revenue here

[broken link removed]

These are about a year old, but they make intersting reading with separate papers on topics such as 

Income Tax ( how much would raising the top rate by 1% yield?)
USC
Capital and Savings Tax issues
Taxation of Property
Economic Impact assessment on Legacy Property Reliefs


----------

